
My Fiancé Jamal Khashoggi Was a Lonely Patriot - rasengan
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/13/opinion/jamal-khashoggi-saudi-arabia-fiancee-mbs-murder.html
======
eksemplar
I wonder how this plays in tech, slack is backed by Saudis for instance, and
that’s a reason why we never started using it, despite a lot of young
developers liking it.

Of course _we’re_ the public sector, so we probably see more political
motivations in our choices of tech, but I think it is interesting when your
investors become a liability.

~~~
Fnoord
Do you have a source that Slack is backed by Saudis?

I find Slack worrisome since all data is centralised and can be read by Slack.
And we do that for discussion of development no less! Such discussion should
be held in private. Its questionable whether management of a company should be
able to read such a papertrail (there are pros and cons) but I don't see pros
for a third party reading such. Especially not such massive amount.

~~~
ChanderG
[https://www.recode.net/2017/9/18/16317902/uber-softbank-
visi...](https://www.recode.net/2017/9/18/16317902/uber-softbank-vision-fund-
big-investment-saudi-arab-emirates-apple-qualcomm-sharp)

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-softbank-
shares/softbank-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-softbank-
shares/softbank-shares-fall-55-percent-as-saudi-ties-cause-concern-
idUSKCN1MP05F)

------
mudil
It is true that Khashoggi likely was a much more complicated figure than just
some sort of Western-oriented Saudi dissident and a journalist. He was a
member of Muslim Brotherhood. He was likely a player with the Saudi
intelligence. Here's a link to a widely quoted piece from John R. Bradley at
The Spectator. And Bradley is someone who actually worked and knew Khashoggi
very well. Judge for yourself: [https://spectator.us/2018/10/jamal-
khashoggi/](https://spectator.us/2018/10/jamal-khashoggi/)

~~~
atomical
"In Washington in 2005, a senior Pentagon official told me of a ridiculous
plan they had to take ‘the Saudi out of Arabia’ (as was the rage post-9/11).
It involved establishing a council of selected Saudi figures in Mecca to
govern the country under US auspices after the US took control of the oil. He
named three Saudis the Pentagon team were in regular contact with regarding
the project. One of them was Khashoggi. A fantasy, certainly, but it shows how
highly he was regarded by those imagining a different Saudi Arabia."

Sounds like a story full of conspiratorial fiction.

------
diminish
I don't remember any prominent consulate killing during the cold war as a fan
of John le Carré novels. Maybe they were covered by Soviets and the West?

Are there any other examples of consular services being used to trap and
punish opposition, except the Saudi Khashoggi case in Saudi Arabia's Istanbul
consulate?

~~~
praptak
They had resources to kill or kidnap their targets in a way that creates much
less problems than a murder in a consulate.

~~~
diminish
I rather suspect a bloody pulp-fiction-esque accident a la Tarantino at the
consulate.

------
bayesian_horse
Apparently he also was part of the security aparatus in Saudi Arabia.

Not meant as an excuse or an explanation, but important to keep in mind.

~~~
pas
> Apparently

Could you provide some links that detail how we know that?

